# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Jan McAlpine and Clem Sunter headline speakers at PestBiz 2011

## Dave A

Delegates to PestBiz 2011 are sure to get their money's worth given the strong line-up of guest speakers at this year's event. 

Topping the bill are Jan McAlpine, Director of the United Nations Forum on Forests Secretariat, and Clem Sunter, a legend in South African business circles. 

Jan McAlpine is to give the opening address, and "green" seems set to be a big theme through the convention with Andrew Architect of the USA based National Pest Manangement Association talking on the technical aspects of their Global Green project, and well known local environmentalist Gerhard Verdoon sharing his views on Act 36 of 1947.

What has me more than curious is the title of Clem Sunter's segment - *Foxy Futurists and How to Become One*. Clem has something of a reputation for crystal ball gazing, so I'm *really* looking forward to this one!

PestBiz 2011 will be at the Birchwood Hotel, Boksburg on 17th & 18th August.
Register here - more information is available on the SAPCA website.

----------

